# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  How to limit SQL's CPU usage

## Michael

SQL takes all CPU resource on some of the intensive
queries. Is any way to make sure there is something left for other tasks
to be processed? Let&#39;s say limit SQL to use no more than 80% of CPU.

Thanks

----------


## jim

In EM right click on the server and choose properties.  In the memory tab adjust the maximum bar to the desired setting.  You can also use stored procedure sp_configure to set this.


------------
Michael at 7/31/01 5:17:45 PM

SQL takes all CPU resource on some of the intensive
queries. Is any way to make sure there is something left for other tasks
to be processed? Let&#39;s say limit SQL to use no more than 80% of CPU.

Thanks

----------


## Michael

That&#39;s to limit the usage of Memory. I have no problems with memory.
I have a problem with CPU usage. Is any way to limit CPU usage?

Thanks.



------------
jim at 7/31/01 5:50:03 PM

In EM right click on the server and choose properties.  In the memory tab adjust the maximum bar to the desired setting.  You can also use stored procedure sp_configure to set this.


------------
Michael at 7/31/01 5:17:45 PM

SQL takes all CPU resource on some of the intensive
queries. Is any way to make sure there is something left for other tasks
to be processed? Let&#39;s say limit SQL to use no more than 80% of CPU.

Thanks

----------

If you have multiple processors, you could set the parrallelism under server properties. It works well on our 8 way box, but, we still sometimes encounter a similar problem to yours on our 4 way. If you find a solution somewhere else please post it.


------------
Michael at 7/31/01 6:25:43 PM

That&#39;s to limit the usage of Memory. I have no problems with memory.
I have a problem with CPU usage. Is any way to limit CPU usage?

Thanks.



------------
jim at 7/31/01 5:50:03 PM

In EM right click on the server and choose properties.  In the memory tab adjust the maximum bar to the desired setting.  You can also use stored procedure sp_configure to set this.


------------
Michael at 7/31/01 5:17:45 PM

SQL takes all CPU resource on some of the intensive
queries. Is any way to make sure there is something left for other tasks
to be processed? Let&#39;s say limit SQL to use no more than 80% of CPU.

Thanks

----------

